# Skips on the Bumps.



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

I have a profile 10 CD changer.. (It was there when i brought the car). When ever i play certain CD's(Both burnet and orginal) it takes lot of time to read. Before it starts i reach the place where i want to go. And if i encounter a bump or something like that in the road again it stops. Is it some spring is not working good in it. Is it fixable. Or can i change the CD player alone in a CD changer ?????

Help me out.. Thanks


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

It might be just the CD Changer in general...how good quality is it, and what features does it use for anti skip? I have the same problem only with my HU b/c my bass hits too hard...I really dont like CD Changers cause going out of ur way to put in a CD u want to listen to is a PITA.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Like Russia said, it depends on the features/quality of your CD changer. However, where you place your changer is a big factor too. I have mine under the passenger seat for easy access and for better protection against bumps (damping foam placed in between the changer and the mounting place)
But based on your problems, it sounds more like an internal problem so better get it back to a certified repair shop.

By the way, it's spelled _burnt_ not burnet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's prolly not a very good unit or it's old. They tend to do that, especially when they get worn out. If you want a quick solution, get some rubber washers and place them at each of the changer's mounting screws, it'll provide some shock dampening:


----------



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks all, i will try to get that rubber washer and put it. Meanwhile, is it possible to change the CD player alone with out the CD changer ?????? In that case.. how do i do ??? Help me out.. Thanks..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

How is the CD changer hooked up now? Is it directly controlled by the current Head unit or is it on an FM modulator? Are the CD Player and CD changer the same brand? Who makes the units?

Typically, no. If it has an FM modulator, it will work with ANY radio. If it's directly connected and controled by the Head unit, you either need to get the same brand you got now, or you need to get both at the same time. Even if you get the same brand tho, the system may be out of date, it still may not be compatible if the CD changer is old.

I recommend getting both at the same time.


----------



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes.. Now the CD changer is hooked up with the FM only. When i tune FM station 88.7 i get connected to the CD player. If i move the CD Changer and player from the Boot to the Passenger seat and replace the rubber washer.. will it work ???? I think it is hard to get this brand CD player itself.. cause i searched in Circuitcity, Bestbuy and few more stores. Nothing is having it.. It is PROFILE ... 

Thanks for your reply..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If I were you, I would get yourself a new Alpine headunit w/ CD changer controls, and get a new Alpine CD changer. It'll solve your skipping, it'll be better quality, you'll get a new head unit, and you can control the CD changer directly with the headunit.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

A good combo is the Alpine CDA-9807 Head unit because its not expensive and has all of the necessary features, as well as Ai-Net CD changer control. Go with the Alpine CHA-S634 Changer. It is Ai-net compatible, MP3 compatible, antiskip, and remembers up to 130 CD text


----------

